# Another spanner in the works... wow saddle problems fitting....



## mickey17 (17 May 2008)

I have had my wow saddle about 9 months now and i have had about enough! Starting to think it wasnt the right choice for my horse! I brought a brand new one, my horse was a funny shape so thought it would be ideal for him as i knew he had lots of changing to do. Anyway 6 weeks after having it had to change head plate, thats great he was filling out however since then have had to change the panels twice, the headplate has been up and down and now tonight after having had the fitter out again no option seems to fit proper. It either gets to tight at the front then lacks clearance down the spine, really had enough now its like throwing money at it for nothing and its not cheap . Was thinking about trying a sue carson??? Will have 2 wow saddles for sale at this rate if anyone is interested! Anyone else had a problem like this or am i just unlucky! Thing is i dont think my horse is an odd shape at all now his chunked out. STRESSED!!! In the middle of buying 1st hous cant afford this!! Rant over, any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Hollycat (18 May 2008)

Not all saddles fit all horses so it may just be you are very unlucky.  However, from what I have read on HHO it is ESSENTIAL that the saddle is fitted by a good WOW fitter - not all are.  From memory everyone seems to say [David] from First Thought Equine is the best.  Think he is at the head office.  Look through the other WOW threads and find out who this guy is, then give him a call. He may be far away but from what I have heard on this board, if you explain all your problems and how dissapointed you are in WOW he may come out and fit you. I love my WOW and have nothing but praise for it and my fitter, and your experience sounds terrible.  What saddles/seats do you have if you are selling?


----------



## Weezy (18 May 2008)

Horsey where are you and who fitted you?  The girl that fitted me sold me a completely wrong set up and I ended up getting David to sort it all out and he was disgusted by what I was sold - wrong seat size, wrong panels, EVERYTHING was wrong!  it is worth a phone call and talking to him - I sent him vid of my saddle probs and he immediately knew what was wrong and how to remedy,


----------



## mickey17 (18 May 2008)

I have two , a xc flap on flat seat been used bout 12 times!! and a conventional flap dressage ( looks like the albion slk ) with suede seat which i have used over the past 9 months. Was pleased with original fitter even though had to change panels over but concerned that last night the fitter who came out tried 2 headplates and a different set of panels ( that would be my 3rd set in 9 months at £360 a set its not a cheap hobby!) It always appears to tight at the front and not enough spinal clearance at the base of the withers! Really angry still looks like im going to have to withdraw from competition today cause doubt in my mind now that prehaps this is what is upsetting his canter so much! The saddler went back to my original set up in the end as it was better than any of the ones she had suggested. His really started to struggle in his canter work over the last fortnight since his started to fitten up and add top line back on so not sure if its physical or mental ( before the canter work mis hap started to happen the couple of weeeks before he was at his best ever ) need it sorting!! stress!! Im in the middle of moving house at the moment as it is without more expense! Im market harborough way which is leicester northampton borders if anyone has any ideas!


----------



## Thistle (19 May 2008)

have pm'd you


----------



## shellibob (14 July 2008)

Hi i have had a wow since dec 07 and have nothing but problems, my pony has been fitted with wrong everything(so another wow fitter told me today) i have spoken to david at wow and he told me to go to my fitter for a refund which i did and shes told me i have no chance, i am seeking legal help at present but i am left with a very sore unhappy pony with no saddle!! be interested to know how your getting on, i asked if david or someone from wow could come out and look at the saddle and they said it is not there problem as i bought it from a fitter!!


----------



## Tinypony (14 July 2008)

Yep.  I have one friend who brought her WOW from David by taking her horse to him and having the fitting done there.  She loves her saddle.  
Apart from that, I'm picking up a lot of negative about these saddles, but specifically about the after-sales service to the fitters and their clients.  They will lose business if they let this continue.


----------



## shellibob (19 July 2008)

Sorry to butt in but can i ask how you got David from wow to sort your saddle as i have had my fitter out 5 times and adjusted my saddle everytime with it still not being right, another fitter said i have completely the wrong set up but David is not interested!!


----------

